# Average Peacock Cichlids Growth Rate?



## Ed204

Hi guys, I was just wondering how long would it take an average peacock cichlids to grow to maximum size.
I would also like to know how long they are in a certain age, for example 1 year = 1 inch (Example)

Much Thanks Guys!


----------



## DJRansome

Every species and individual and place in the pecking order can have varying growth rates, but they grow their entire lives so 8 years for maximum size. Given good husbandry, the biggest impact on healthy growth is clean water.

However they grow much faster when young than when old. Note that measurements include the tail.

Maybe something like this. Members can have fun giving us their experiences
1 inch in 6 months
3 inches in one year
5 inches in two years
5.5 inches in three years
5.75 inches in four years
Tiny increments after that


----------



## BlueSunshine

We have found it takes about a year or so to reach full length with our mbuna, peacocks and a little longer for our haps. With that said, there are always exceptions to this.
A lot of girth is add during the last couple inches of growth so it looks as if they are not growing as much.
Some things that may slow down the growth are small tanks, crowded tanks, lower dominance in the tank and stress caused from larger fish, to name a few. The biggest thing we have learned is every tank is different.
There are other members on this site that have many more years of experience. I'm sure they will be able to add to this.

What is your set up and what are you trying to grow out?


----------



## Ed204

Thanks Guys!


----------



## Ed204

I have a Dragon Blood Peacock who is about 1.5 inches and he is currently in quarantine as I just got him a few days ago.
I am planning to put him in my 75g with 5 Electric Yellow Labs.


----------



## BlueSunshine

Ed204 said:


> I have a Dragon Blood Peacock who is about 1.5 inches and he is currently in quarantine as I just got him a few days ago.
> I am planning to put him in my 75g with 5 Electric Yellow Labs.


Is your 75 gal. tank established with the labs already and how big are they. Adding a single fish is a gamble sometimes.


----------



## Ed204

My Labs are still juveniles and are about 1 inch long.


----------



## RayMontana

I bought a batch of mbuna cichlids online..when I got them they were an inch or less that was October now lets say three months later they are two to almost three inches on the largest one. There are two that are still under an inch so I dont know what makes some grow faster than others.Odd thing is the little ones are the same kind as the bigger ones...


----------



## CeeJay

I would say there pretty well full size at about 9 to 12 months. As other have wrote they grow there whole life but very slow after a year. Most of the peacocks I have are pushing around 7" and couple around 8".


----------

